# Saitek Cyborg 3D USB II geht unter win7 mit BF 2 nicht richtig



## n1ght (28. Juli 2010)

hallo,

ich will og joystick auf meinem windows 7 pc installieren.
vorher unter xp hat er problemlos funktioniert.
da es von saitek keine treiber für 7 gibt, muss ich die automatisch von windows gefundenen nehmen.

wenn ich jetzt battlefield 2 starte, kann ich lediglich die buttons am joystick ansprechen.
will ich den "gas-"hebel oder die x- bzw. y-achse binden, kommt nichts...


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Saitek Cyborg 3D USB II*

ging das denn bei BF unter XP?


----------



## n1ght (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Saitek Cyborg 3D USB II*

jop


----------

